# Tom tom stolen in france



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Ditto what Beewang said. However, you can make a claim under your homeowners/renters insurance for goods stolen from a locked car. It is important, however, to report the theft to the local authorities and have a police report in hand when you submit your claim to your homeowners insurance company. Especially if traveling to a high risk country for theft (France, Italy, come to mind) it might be a smart idea to pay for a lower deductible on one's homeowners policy before one leaves for your European Delivery. You can always increase your deductible after you get back.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, Strassbourg has to be one of the worst cities to park in in Western Europe (as far as theft and vandalism go).

Its been said here before, but you really don't want to leave anything in your car in a European City ***8211; certainly nothing visible. This applies to any car, but certainly a brand spanking new tourist BMW is a prime target.

Most of us here are pretty oblivious of what European's regard as common knowledge. That is just part of the traveling in a foreign country package.

*I did read in a German magazine this summer how it is getting popular for thieves to hide in parking lots and disrupt your remote when you attempt lock your car. After you are gone, they just walk up to your unlocked car and take what they want. Something good to know***8230;....*

BMW is a bit doof in not giving an option of audible lock signal. I have another make that works quite well - first lock is silent. If I'm not sure, I press the lock again and it beeps to tell me yes, you successfully locked the car.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

DDoone, that's a bummer. 
This thread has been very enlightening (especially the lockpick set video)

And lastly, I'll just say what others are probably thinking ... _This is a perfect example of why to keep all paperwork and both keys with you at all times._

"Oh, it's just a quick lunch".. Too late, now isntead of a TomTom, your beautiful BMW is gone, with no insurance to help you.


----------



## DDoone (Feb 5, 2007)

Gig103 said:


> DDoone, that's a bummer.
> This thread has been very enlightening (especially the lockpick set video)
> 
> And lastly, I'll just say what others are probably thinking ... _This is a perfect example of why to keep all paperwork and both keys with you at all times._
> ...


Thankfully the keys and paperwork never left our person. While having dinner I said to my wife "we're going to get back to the car and something has happened to it" but I was thinking exterior damage - you know their narrow streets with their ******* little cars.

We were in France so I should have expected that the pickpockets had graduated to illegal entry, how French --- sneak into someone elses belongings while their backs are turned and then calmly walk away or is it retreat. What is the extra blade on a french army knife .... it's the one with the white flag.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

DDoone said:


> We were in France so I should have expected that the pickpockets had graduated to illegal entry, how French --- sneak into someone elses belongings while their backs are turned and then calmly walk away or is it retreat. What is the extra blade on a french army knife .... it's the one with the white flag.


I realize you're angry about the whole thing, but there is no need for those words. For one, it probably wasn't a French national as you picture them who did it. Second of all, they didn't steal your GPS because that's what they teach in French school or at home. And third of all, you're probably lucky there was no confrontation with the thief.

This year we went with some friends and picked up 2 cars - while in Spain, someone stole my friend's antenna and some of our valve stem caps. We didn't comment on any aspect of Spanish culture or history, we just let it go.

In my old country we used to have a saying - the thief only commits one sin, the victim commits a thousand.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

DDoone said:


> We were in France so I should have expected that the pickpockets had graduated to illegal entry, how French


Like nobody steals anything anywhere in the U.S. 

In the U.S., they would have used a brick to smash your window to take the GPS (even if the car was unlocked), so consider this a more polite theft.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

adc said:


> In my old country we used to have a saying - the thief only commits one sin, the victim commits a thousand.


That's a great saying - please restate in original tongue.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

DDoone said:


> We were in France so I should have expected that the pickpockets had graduated to illegal entry, how French --- sneak into someone elses belongings while their backs are turned and then calmly walk away or is it retreat. What is the extra blade on a french army knife .... it's the one with the white flag.


If you're prejudiced against the French, don't go to their country. Stay in U.S. where, of course, you're guaranteed to never have your car broken into.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

JSpira said:


> That's a great saying - please restate in original tongue.


You've asked for it... 

Hotul cu un pacat, pagubitul cu o mie.

_Edit:_ This will have to do until I figure out how to include extended (Unicode) characters...


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> Like nobody steals anything anywhere in the U.S.
> 
> In the U.S., they would have used a brick to smash your window to take the GPS (even if the car was unlocked), so consider this a more polite theft.


i'm not so sure about that....ancecdotally it seems there really are a rash of vehicle break-ins in certain parts of Europe, perhaps more so than many major metropolitan areas of the US.

I don't get going to all that trouble (i.e. a felony) for a $150 portable GPS unit.


----------



## DDoone (Feb 5, 2007)

adc said:


> I realize you're angry about the whole thing, but there is no need for those words. For one, it probably wasn't a French national as you picture them who did it. Second of all, they didn't steal your GPS because that's what they teach in French school or at home. And third of all, you're probably lucky there was no confrontation with the thief.
> 
> This year we went with some friends and picked up 2 cars - while in Spain, someone stole my friend's antenna and some of our valve stem caps. We didn't comment on any aspect of Spanish culture or history, we just let it go.
> 
> In my old country we used to have a saying - the thief only commits one sin, the victim commits a thousand.


I am not angry at the whole country for this so please don't take offense.
Thanks for pointing that out, I am fluent in French, have been to the country SEVERAL times over the past 40 years and note little change having taken place over that period of time. One can hardly compare valve caps and an antenna to actual tresspass and thievery. However in the end the thief, as the FRENCH officials were very, very quick to point out was probably not French at all.

Now from the other side of the coin here is a new BMW with tags that clearly mark it as a TOURIST PURCHASE with the letter Z. Where do you think that the thieves think these owners are from and where these cars are ultimately destined? Many years ago several states here made the change from Z plates for rental cars because the occupants are easy marks as renters.

The loss of the tom tom is of little consequence - I can always go out and buy one and not have to steal the replacement from someone else. You've lost something in the translation of your saying. Where I heard it, it goes like this: the cowardly thief commits only one sin upon each of his thousand victims.

Cheers!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

DDoone said:


> One can hardly compare valve caps and an antenna to actual tresspass and thievery.


Really? Stealing is stealing, regardless whether they opened the door or not. The only thing that escalates it for me is if someone is getting threatened or hurt.



> Now from the other side of the coin here is a new BMW with tags that clearly mark it as a TOURIST PURCHASE with the letter Z. Where do you think that the thieves think these owners are from and where these cars are ultimately destined?


The plates mark it as an export, and likely as a car that may contain various travel goodies. The most likely candidate owner these days comes from Eastern Europe - definitely not the USA. Not sure what you're trying to say...



> You've lost something in the translation of your saying. Where I heard it, it goes like this: the cowardly thief commits only one sin upon each of his thousand victims.


Nothing was lost in the translation - I do understand the other saying and it's not the same. I felt "my" saying was appropriate - while the thief only did one bad thing to you, you lashed out at millions of people and your spirit is still clouded by this event. :dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

adc said:


> You've asked for it...
> 
> Hotul cu un pacat, pagubitul cu o mie.
> 
> _Edit:_ This will have to do until I figure out how to include extended (Unicode) characters...


Danke. (While transliteration makes it easier for me with alphabets that require me to think as opposed to just read, it never quite looks the same.)


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

This has been an interesting thread and there are clearly two sides to the coin. For example the last time I rented a car in Hawaii I was warned that you might as well expect a break in if you leave your car in a beach parking lot and they almost preferred you leave the car unlocked and take all your belongings with you. When I picked up a Mercedes on ED several years ago I was warned if I went into Italy to never leave anything in the trunk. They had just had a rash of ED vehicle break ins related to that country. While in France on another ED we were robbed by motorcyle riding highway robbers who signalled our vehicle over on the pretense of a flat tire. In Spain we had a tire weakened in the motel parking lot so that when it went flat on the road we would be an easy target. When parked for lunch in Huntington Beach, California we had our rental vehicle emptied of the luggage and just purchased Christmas gifts in the trunk - though I partially blame myself for that one because I opened the trunk after parking to pull out a camera. Quite frankly, Germany and Austria are the only two countries where I actually feel my car is safe and yet JSpira has warned us that now even in Berlin the eco terrorists are targeting BMWs and Mercedes for vandalism.


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

Tutto il mondo è paese. Though lost somewhat in translation, it means that in different countries there are similar stories.


----------



## DDoone (Feb 5, 2007)

you lashed out at millions of people and your spirit is still clouded by this event. :dunno:[/QUOTE]

Purely speculation on your part, lighten up.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

DDoone said:


> We were in France so I should have expected that the pickpockets had graduated to illegal entry, how French --- sneak into someone elses belongings while their backs are turned and then calmly walk away or is it retreat. What is the extra blade on a french army knife .... it's the one with the white flag.





DDoone said:


> you lashed out at millions of people and your spirit is still clouded by this event.
> 
> Purely speculation on your part, lighten up.


You're telling me to lighten up? 

OK, how's this: I am totally over your TomTom theft.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

pilotman said:


> i'm not so sure about that....ancecdotally it seems there really are a rash of vehicle break-ins in certain parts of Europe, perhaps more so than many major metropolitan areas of the US.
> 
> I don't get going to all that trouble (i.e. a felony) for a $150 portable GPS unit.


I suspect there is a correlation between theft and various countries tolerance of it. As nice as the detective was when we reported our French robbery, it was apparent that they were overwhelmed and understaffed to be able to do anything about it. I was not even asked for the physical description of the robbers. We were basically told we were lucky we didn't get stabbed and that the thieves did not drive off with our car. On the other hand my sense is that the German and Austrian authorities are more committed and better equipped to maintain law and order.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

DDoone said:


> Thankfully the keys and paperwork never left our person. While having dinner I said to my wife "we're going to get back to the car and something has happened to it" but I was thinking exterior damage - you know their narrow streets with their ******* little cars.
> 
> We were in France so I should have expected that the pickpockets had graduated to illegal entry, how French --- sneak into someone elses belongings while their backs are turned and then calmly walk away or is it retreat. What is the extra blade on a french army knife .... it's the one with the white flag.


By the way, was the suction cup on the windshield??


----------



## DDoone (Feb 5, 2007)

mason said:


> By the way, was the suction cup on the windshield??


No suction cup on the windshield. Nothing visible in the car. The Z plate is the tip off and the temptation is too strong for any lurking criminals to resist. Afterwards I put a paper on dash visible from the outside in 3 languages that read "nothing in car or trunk" sort of reminds you of what was done in the 80's when 8 tracks and cassettes were the hot steal me item.

Tom Tom replaced, no regrets except that I should have taken it with me in my pocket but it was a 930t ($500) with the 4x3 screen and wouldn't fit. It was a 'teachable experience'. Thanks to almost all of you for learning and sharing.


----------

